# Official Trailblazers @ Bulls. Friday January 9, 2004, 7:30p.m. cst. KGW,FSChi, NBALP



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Post predictions


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Not now.... I've got a headache!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

hm.. I'll go first I guess.. hopefully the bulls can keep it close and maybe win and prove my prediction wrong..

blazers 87
bulls 83


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Blazers 90
Bulls 88


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Blazers 

102-92


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

jailblazers 108
Bulls 89

High Scorer for the game, Rasheed Wallace with 27

For the Bulls
What the heck
Ronny Dupree with 17

And one step closer to losing my bet with Curry


----------



## InPaxWeTrust (Sep 16, 2002)

Blazers 106

Bulls 94

High Scorer A. Davis with 18 points

(Rlucas can you check your PM?)


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

Blazers 95
Bulls 87


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>basghetti80</b>!
> Blazers 106
> 
> Bulls 94
> ...


i replied


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Blazers are in disarray, fighting, demanding trades and will be coming off a tough game in Minn. Porltand is 1-12 on the road.

I'm going with a win:

Bulls 92
JB's 80


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> jailblazers 108
> Bulls 89
> 
> ...


His first 15+ point game?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> His first 15+ point game?


i gave it to you, it would be his second. 2 down, 3 to go


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Blazers 95
Bulls 86

Zach Randolph 27, 16
Dupree 13, 4, 3

BTW: Randolph, Curry and Chandler hit free agency at the same time (I know you can work extensions before they hit the open market). Maybe we should dump one of Eddy/Chandler and bring Zach. Actually, a Chandler/Randolph frontcourt would dominate the NBA. You have around 35/40 points per game and 25 Rebounds per contest with that two.

But I doubt the Blazers would let him walk and test the market.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

well the weekend is coming so i'm gonna say its a another JC resurgence and a bulls win vs a helpless team on the road

the bulls are defintely the nba's equivelent of puppy kickers they'll only get you when you are at you worst

103-96 bulls


----------



## SecretAgentGuy (Jul 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Blazers are in disarray, fighting, demanding trades and will be coming off a tough game in Minn. Porltand is 1-12 on the road.
> 
> I'm going with a win:
> ...


Even more reason for me to think the Bulls will lose. Everyone ends their losing streaks with us.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

The Bulls are the feel-good team of 2004! We're gonna make the Blazers feel good.

Too much Zach Randolf. Too much, dare I say it, McGinnis and apparantly if Jamal doesn't show up we have no chance. Jamal won't show up again.

Bulls lose

Blazers 108
Bulls 88


----------



## AL9045 (Nov 27, 2003)

Blazers 102.
Bulls 95.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

The Prison Sportjacket -- 120
The Bull -- 95


----------



## SoCar Bullsfan (Dec 24, 2003)

Bulls 112
Blazers 92

Bulls shock the fans with this win

Craw 28
Dupree 10
Hinrich 18
Curry 22
Davis 14


----------



## bullet (Jul 1, 2003)

Blazers - 98
Bulls - 86

EC - 17


----------



## bulls (Jan 1, 2004)

Blazers 101.
Bulls 92.

Jc 8
Pree 10,6
KH 13


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

Hopefully you guys won't mind if I talk about this game here instead of on the Blazers board tomorrow...

Don't worry, I won't bait!

I'd just rather talk about Basketball for a change, instead of just about everything else...

By the way, for those of you in Portland interested in listening to the game on the radio if you can't get to a TV, Tune into 750 AM KXL.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Always welcome, HTTY.

What's your game prediction?


----------



## ztect (Jun 12, 2002)

Going against the trend, the castrated Bulls win 99-94 over the Portland Parole Violators. No free food for the fans, after Brunson misses a free throw.

Why? Portland currently 1-12 on the road. Will be 1-13 after tonight. The Parole Violators Will come into Chicago on the backend of a traveling back to back.

-Stoudamire/McGinnis vs Hinrich/JC is a good backcourt matchup for Bulls. 2 position not big matchup problem.
-AD on Randolph is a good defensive matchup.
-JYD should bother Wallace, though Wallace gets the better end of this matchup.
-Woods not the stud as hyped, Sf not a matchup problem for Bulls.

Wallace will be leading scorer for Portland with 23
JC's poorly selected shots will fall, and he'll thus not get yanked despite his inability to run any of the plays as scripted. JC will end up with 26. Though JC will have the hot hand, Kirk will look to feed the ball to Gill and Dupree.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Blazers 88
Bulls 82


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Bulls lead the game as many as 17 points only to start bricking it up by the 3rd Qtr Bulls lose:

Blazer 103
Bulls 92


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TomBoerwinkle#1</b>!
> Always welcome, HTTY.
> 
> What's your game prediction?


Gotta wait until tomorrow...

I'll post my prediction at the same time I put it in the prediction thread on the Blazers forum... (There's a reason I'm the best at the prediction game over there!)

I'll wait until the game being played tonight is over...

Ultimately I think the Blazers will win, because of the Bulls 4th quarter struggles this year. Chicago will probably lead most of the game, but I just get that feeling that the bulls will have difficulty closing it out. Portland I think still has the best record in the league when trailing after 3 quarters of play…

Dale Davis probably won't be with the team tomorrow since he is still stuck here in Portland with this insane weather... This could make a big difference. He supposedly has a flight scheduled to Chicago, but I just heard on the news that all airport traffic is shut down until tomorrow sometime in the mid morning.

You know, if I never saw snow or ice again for the rest of my life, I'd be a very happy man. BRRR! At least it's starting to melt now... Let's hope we don't get more freezing rain!

By the way, with all the Jail Blazers jokes, I'd like take a moment to point out that the actions of the Portland Trail Blazers in no way reflect the actions of this poster in Portland, or of the city it self!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Suspects: 96
Bulls: 90

Bulls backcourt vs. Trailblazers frontcourt.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Blazers 95
Bulls 90

Close game, but Blazers dominate inside with Randolph and Wallace. Blazers aren't lookin too good tonight though..


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Bulls - 95
Trailblazers - 87

The Blazers are terrible on the road, and I am a little biased after watching them play like crap vs. the T'Wolves on national TV.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

Bulls 105
Blazers 90


----------



## rynobot (Oct 10, 2002)

Risks must be made in order to make up for the one game I am back. Blazers stink one the road and looked horrible agains Minnesota. 

Chicago 90
Minnestoa 86


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

Blazers are one bad road team, and they have just as many problems as the Bulls.

Bulls 91
Blazers 85

<img src=http://www.consolecity.com/screens/000007484.jpg>


----------



## bullsger (Jan 14, 2003)

against one of the worst road teams - a bull win

Bulls 97
Blazers 91


----------



## BSchmaranz (May 26, 2003)

What the hell, Bulls win!

Bulls 104
Blazers 98

I think this'll be one of those 3-for-15 nights from Jamal but a big game for Hinrich and Curry.


----------



## superdave (Jul 16, 2002)

Blazer stink on the road

Bulls 104
Trail 88

ZBo gets 30/14
Dupree gets 12/6


----------



## mizenkay (Dec 29, 2003)

Bulls 97
Blazers 84


----------



## 7thwatch (Jul 18, 2002)

Bulls win

Bulls 93
Blazers 91

Kirk with a triple dub - 14 points, 11 assists, 10 boards

Jamal leading the scoring with 24 and 5 dimes


----------



## ace20004u (Jun 19, 2002)

Bulls win this one. I watched Portland last night and they are absolutely in dissaray. Plus Dale Davis may not even be playing for them tonight.

Bulls 101
Blazers 92


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rynobot</b>!
> Risks must be made in order to make up for the one game I am back. Blazers stink one the road and looked horrible agains Minnesota.
> 
> Chicago 90
> Minnestoa 86


Not to help the guy who's been kicking our collective butts in this game, but you might want to change your prediction. Minnesota is not playing Chicago tonight. I'd hate to have you lose on a technicality, as I plan to beat you outright!


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

This is my guess of what happens tonight.

Portland - 96
Chicago - 89


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Bulls: 98
Blazers: 96

Some reason I'm predicting the Bulls and hoping for a Bulls win although I really see Portland winning.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Portland 15-18. 1-13 on the road have lost 4 in a row. 3-7 last 10 games. 
5 of last 6 games have been on the road. They did beat NJ at NJ. 
Before this road trip they beat Minny and Dallas at home. 
Shoot 45%. Allow 48%! 33% in threes allow 37%. 42 rebounds. 38.7 allowed. (almost 14 offensive rebounds.) 13.8 t/o allow 12.4 90.6 pts. 94.2 allowed

Zach Randolph 49% 22.7pts a game. 11.5 rebounds. (almost 4 offensive)2.5 assists. Almost 1 steal. 3.12 t/o
Rasheed Wallace 16.8pts 43% 31% in threes. 6.6 rebounds. 2.7 assists. 1.85 blks. 1.85 t/o
Damon Stoudamire 41% 12.7 pts 33% in threes. 3.50 rebounds. 5.9 assists. 1.18 steals. 2.21 t/o
Jeff McInnis 47% 12.1pts *47% in threes* 2.5 rebounds. 5.5 assists. 1.03 steals. 1.52 t/o

Bulls. 11-24. 4-12 at home 4-6 last 10 games. 
39.56% Allow 44.65% 28.67% in threes. Allow 31.66%. 45.16 rebounds (14.79 offensive) Allow, 43.53. 13.79 t/o 9.47 steals. 88.42 pts. 90.47 allowed. 

Crawford 18.37pts(14.3 for January) 38.81% 27.70 in threes. 3.7 rebounds. 2.47 t/o 2 steals. 

Curry 52.53% 13pts a game. 6.42 rebounds. 2 t/o

Hinrich 12.21pts 39.40% 30.48% in threes. 4.2 rebounds. 6.47 assists. 3.16 t/o 1.26 steals. 

Gill 10.89 pts. 36.82% 21.05% in threes. 3.95 rebounds. 1.68 assists. 1.84 t/o 1.11 steals

Davis 10.37pts. 39.89% 8.89 rebounds. 1.74 t/o. 0.89 blks. 


We should win this game if we hit our threes. But nothing tells me we will. They rebound pretty good and keep the other team off of the boards. Bad sign for us. They lost big time to minny last night but will rebound tonight against us. True they have lost 4 in a row but have beaten some good teams in the last 10 games. We have not! Blazers shoot very well. Miami does not and they shot almost 55% against us. 

Blazers 92-84.


----------



## RR 823 (Mar 29, 2003)

Trailblazers- 99
Bulls- 88


----------



## JRose5 (May 4, 2003)

Bulls 96
Blazers 91

Hinrich 24


----------



## airety (Oct 29, 2002)

Blazers 96
Bulls 90

Sorry, Jamal won't have a great game so we lose.


----------



## PC Load Letter (Jun 29, 2002)

We're the perfect remedy for the Blazers' road woes...

Blazers - 103
Bulls - 88

Jesus Dupree scores 82.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Blazers 796
Bulls 90


----------



## Fizer Fanatic (Jun 20, 2002)

Bulls 95
Potland 93

Crawford is way to inconsistent to have 3 horrid scoring games in a row. Mark him down for Bulls leading scorer with 30.


----------



## genex (Apr 17, 2003)

*BUlls win b/c*

This is exactly the type of game where JC can get big numbers. The Blazers dont have big 6-6 guards who play strong defense. They have smallish 5-10, 6-4 guards who are capable in many ways but masterful in none. He will get 25 + b/c Portland is a post oriented team who doesnt run its permieter players through screens. They go to Randolph and Rasheed in the post instead. Here is my prediction

104-90, the blazers will fold at the 5 minutes mark of the 4th quarter. They are the softest most psychologically weak team in the league.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Eh, this is a tough one to call. Portland blows on the road but we have not exactly been lighting it up. I predict huge minutes for JC tonight. I think if anything, Skiles will do it to boost his confidence, regardless of how he's playing. I think Jamal will respond with a big game. 

Bulls 90 Portland 84. I have a bad feeling I'll be saying goodbye to any chance at the ribs with this pick.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Bulls 104
Portland 99


Portland is scared in to mistakes at the end of the game by Skiles' frown and his warning that he will "coach them too someday!"


----------



## Chicago_Cow (Mar 5, 2003)

Horrible Bulls will blow it again.

Blazers 100
Bulls 80


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

96 Bulls
87 Blazers

Dupree proves too much for Cheeks


----------



## Nightfly (Sep 24, 2002)

I just heard on the Blazers pregame show that Rasheed Wallace will not be playing tonight.

Dale Davis, however, was able to get to Chicago, and he will be playing tonight.


----------



## Crawscrew (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls 99 
Jailblazers 93 

Wallace is out with an ankle sprain 

JC responds to Skiles challenge and scores 29 with 4 steals 

JYD has 16 boards 

Hinrich has 9 assists


----------



## Rhyder (Jul 15, 2002)

Bulls - 98
Trailblazers - 96

DuPree - 20


----------



## Nater (Jul 10, 2002)

Bulls 92
Bleisures 85


----------



## Bolts (Nov 7, 2003)

It was also announced that Fizer would not play. Trade perhaps???

I think 'sheed is sitting because of a trade - maybe with the Knicks. Or was there an injury I am not aware of?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Well we start out attacking the rim, twice. Both times with misses.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits a three 3-0 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gills gets his shot blocked. Rebound Stepenia. 

NcGinnis no good rebound Hinrich. 

AD Jumper good 5-0

Staud for two 5-2


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford misses. JYD Rebounds. 

Hinrich misses a shot. Rebound Portland

Hinrich knocks ball out of bounds. 

Dale Davis in. 

Damon for two 5-4 Bulls

Hinrich no good, Davis rebounds. McGinnis for 2! 6-5 Blazers

Gill, jumper no good, but foul Woods.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Bolts</b>!
> It was also announced that Fizer would not play. Trade perhaps???
> 
> I think 'sheed is sitting because of a trade - maybe with the Knicks. Or was there an injury I am not aware of?


The much rumored and often wished for "Fizer for 'Sheed" trade!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill hits ft 6-6
7-6

Gills pokes ball out of bounds. Glad to see that with Gills and Hinrich early on. 

McGinnis no good, rebound Woods. Woods misses an air ball. 

Crawford no good, over back board and OOB. 

D Davis good. 8-7 Blazers. 

AD fouled by Woods, two on Woods. T/o 5:45


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Wynn</b>!
> 
> 
> The much rumored and often wished for "Fizer for 'Sheed" trade!


I knew it!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 2-11. 18%

Port. 4-8 50%

We are 1-4 on threes.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Davis FT 8-8
9-8 Bulls

Zach no good. Blazers rebound, Patterson no good but was fouled. Patterson made ft. 9-9
10-9 Blazers


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD for two 15 ft shot 

Patterson loses ball OOB. 

Davis jumper no good. Damon rebounds and throws ball away. 

JYD layup 13-10


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich hits a three! 16-10, 3:50 left. 

Bulls 5-15 33%

Portland 4-10 40%


----------



## RoRo (Aug 21, 2002)

how's the team looking together?

sounds like kirk is filling up that box score


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson in game.

Zach scores. 16-12

Gill hits jumper 18-12

Patterson for two 18-14

JYD throws ball over the head of AD. 

JYD out, Curry in. 

Randolph hits jumper 18-16

Curry 18ft shot off. 

Andersons three no good. 

Curry is blocked by Davis....Twice!

Randolph fouled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Randolph 1-2 (not patterson)

18-17 Bulls

Hinrich misses, Patterson rebounds. Randolph misses. Davis foul


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree and Robinson in. 

Crawford no good. Was a three attempt

Dupree fouls Anderson. Anderson 1-2
18-18 tie

Dupree hits jumper!!! 20-18

Randolph no good rebound AD

Crawford loses ball OOB.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson NG, offensive foul on Anderson

Robinson fires, NG, quarter over. 20-18 Bulls

Portland 39% 14 rebounds 5 t/o 3 blks 

Randolph 5

Bulls 30% 11 rebounds 2 t/o 

Hinrich 6


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

im in a Moscow hotel room watching the game on NBA Tracker. Is it true that Hinrich has taken 5 3 pointers in the first quarter? So much for our stockton like pg

No that isnt a dig at Kirk. he looks like he is playing great. it just means that picking kirk shows that occasionally the sun shines on a dogs *** every now and then. and even when we get a good player, we cant even sell him right to the public


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

True, rlucas, but when you consider that Jamal was 0-3 in the first quarter with 0 points, someone has to step up and make shots. Especially from the outside.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls steal, blount-Jamal and jamal scores a layup 22-18

McGinnis NG, Zach rebounds, Randolph travels in a move against Eddy. 

Curry blocked by Zach. Anderson for three 22-21

robinson NG. Rebound Portland

McGinnis for three 24-22 Portland

Dupree jumper, good! 24-24. 

Stepenia for two 26-24, dupree misses wild shot, rebound Curry and was fouled.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

Dupree is looking pretty good again this game.

He's a player!!!


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Robinson NG, rebound dupree, foul on Mcginnis, 

T/o 26-24 Portland. 

Bulls 2-7 this quarter 29% 30% for game

Portland 3-4 75% 46% for game


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Last time I was in Moscow I received a fish head in my borscht, complete with eyeballs. I love Russia though. St. Pete's is the most beautiful city I've ever been to.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> True, rlucas, but when you consider that Jamal was 0-3 in the first quarter with 0 points, someone has to step up and make shots. Especially from the outside.


very true. and its been me encouraging him to shoot. the 5 3pters dont bother me at all. but it just shows how little about this player did Pax and BC know. Kirk doesnt bother me. He is our best player. But Pax and BC selling him as a stockton redux is just killing me. Trust me, as you and i have spoken about, if kirk takes 20 3pters in this game, it wouldnt bother me at all. The bulls need his shooting and he doesnt take bad shots. But i still think he is more of a shooter then a "pure 1" like so much of us have tried to turn him into.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

I couldn't help but think of the thread in which someone bashed JC for too much street-balling when he was careless with his dribble at the end of the first quarter. He frequently gets himself in trouble when he tries to get too cute with his dribble. Sometimes there's just no need for the showboating. 

Damn, that was a horrible sequence by Eddy on offense and defense... :sigh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Last time I was in Moscow I received a fish head in my borscht, complete with eyeballs. I love Russia though. St. Pete's is the most beautiful city I've ever been to.


i am watching CSKA play tomorrow. I had some reindeer for dinner tonight. as a black dude, i stick out like a sore thumb in this city. and its cold. But the women are beyond fine


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Curry misses shot rebound blazers. Curry 0-5

Stepenia for two. 28-24 and makes FT 29-24. 

Patterson steals ball, Robinson fouls him. Clear path foul. 

Patterson misses ft. Anderson misses a three

Curry rebounds. Blount hits jumper 29-26


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

did Portland pick up Vranes? Interesting pick up. This guy is a major major project. But he could be as good as Muresan was when he was healthy. which wasnt bad.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich called for foul. 

Offensive foul on D Davis. 

McGinnis called for foul. 

Foul on Davis and is called for Technical. 3 fouls on Davis. This could hurt them this half. 

Gill hits ft. 29-27. 

Dupree miss 15 ft shot. Patterson rebounds

McGinnis misses AD rebounds, Curry for a layup 29-29 tie. T/o Portland 6:28


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Russian and Swedish women are frickin' unbelievable.

I remember reading about AK-47 when I was over there, before he went pro. He was (and is) the shyte.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls have warmed up to 31%


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> as a black dude, i stick out like a sore thumb in this city. and its cold. But the women are beyond fine


just watch yourself so you don't get stuck in any Mario Austin-type predicaments over there!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Russian and Swedish women are frickin' unbelievable.
> 
> I remember reading about AK-47 when I was over there, before he went pro. He was (and is) the shyte.


Ill see Monya and Khyrapa tomorrow. im looking forward to it. i was hoping to see Austin but he bailed on this city too quickly. Russian women are right up there. Swedes, Nords and Czecks are there. But I always will say in order, Dutch and Brazilians for my money. But these Russian women are off the charts


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>truebluefan</b>!
> Bulls have warmed up to 31%


We're on fire! :rbanana:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> 
> 
> just watch yourself so you don't get stuck in any Mario Austin-type predicaments over there!


haha. This is my 20th time to Russia. i love it here. I am sure there is more truth in the russian side of the story then the Austin side of the story. But you can tell they dont see too many 6-5 black guys in the city. But its good for talking to women. Nice to be different


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Curry 1-7. man i am getting impatient with him.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Randolph hits jumper 31-29

Gill missed jumper rebound Dupree, Hinrich for three!! 32-31 bulls

Damon misses, patterson rebounds. Randolph misses jumper Gill rebounds

dupree ng Rebound AD miss, Curry rebounds misses OOB to Portland.

Damon misses shot. Randolph rebounds, misses, rebounds again. Hinrich steal. Stolen by randolph against Curry then Dupree steals ball back and Randolph called for foul.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

All I have to say is....

....I've made it with a Russian girl.

But no Swedes yet.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Kirk with the nice strip of Randolph, hits Eddy with a nice pass- and Eddy bobbles it and a jump ball results...


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> All I have to say is....
> 
> ....I've made it with a Russian girl.
> ...


Im engaged to a Norwegian. I stick out like a sore thumb there too. i have had a russian too. but that was a long long time ago. Valentina. Ill never forget here


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree hits both fts. 34-31. 

JYD steals, Dupree misses dunk JYD rebounds and Hinrich misses, randolph rebounds.

Woods hits and was fouled. Makes ft, 34-34

Dupree ng, stepenia rebounds. 

JYD steals ball. T/o 2:37


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

And whatever you do, wherever you are, remember: the mob is watching you, as they do everybody. 100% serious. But I think that's pretty cool. Like a movie. James Bond maybe.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Tom Doerr is a piece of work. Any time JYD does anything good, I swear Doerr gets wood.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

bulls 5-19 this quarter 26% 29% for the game


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> And whatever you do, wherever you are, remember: the mob is watching you, as they do everybody. 100% serious. But I think that's pretty cool. Like a movie. James Bond maybe.


That is very true. They are everywhere in Europe. I go to monte carlo twice a year and all you ever hear spoken is russian there. I think the mob is getting out of russia since putin is cracking down on tax evaders. but their a very big presence


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Tom Doerr is a piece of work. Any time JYD does anything good, I swear Doerr gets wood.


haha


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Good job by JC to push the ball on the break ahead to kirk who hits a streaking (well not literally) JYD breaking to the hoop. We need to see more of that!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

rlucas, have you had any Russian beer? If so, have you had Baltika, brewed in St. Petersburg? It's kind of like Russian Budweiser, but a hell of a lot better (and more alcoholic) than Bud.

I won't even mention the vodka. I nearly drowned in that when I was over there. Breakfast, lunch, dinner, late night............


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> Curry 1-7. man i am getting impatient with him.


He has looked horrible.. 

His game is too finesse for his own good..

Ruben Patterson Str8 stuffed E. Curry.. with one hand when Curry tried to dunk.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blount, in and out. 

Crawford back in game

Stepenia misses Crawford rebounds,. 


JYD fouled. Ft good 35-34
36-34

Woods dunks ball 36-36

JYD dunks 38-36

Illegal defense on bulls


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

that was a sweet feed by hinrich to jyd!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> rlucas, have you had any Russian beer? If so, have you had Baltika, brewed in St. Petersburg? It's kind of like Russian Budweiser, but a hell of a lot better (and more alcoholic) than Bud.
> 
> I won't even mention the vodka. I nearly drowned in that when I was over there. Breakfast, lunch, dinner, late night............


when i was in st petersburg, i got bombed on the vodka and had to stop it. today, my clients were getting loaded, but since I am trying to get more investments out of them, I figured stay sober. I havent had that beer but I have heard of it. Moscow is definetely a party city. 

Curry, Wow, your right on him. He is Brad Sellers in Shaqs body. And my patience is wearing thin. Evne though he was so good to end last year

Kirk up to 7 3s. whats the record for attempts by a bull? Im glad he is shooting. I think he has a great stroke.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Hinrich to Gill, Bulls up by 4 at the half


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damon hits ft 38-37

McGinnis in and out rebound JYD

Foul on Woods on a Gill shot

Gill misses first ft. 38-37 
39-37

Three seconds on Portland 

Gill misses jumper, blount rebounds, Gill hits jumper 41-37, Anderson misses jumper, HT


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

how does QWoods look? He was my Pietrus, as well as Welsh, from 2 years ago.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

It's probably been asked a million times already, rlucas, but what do you do? And can I be your assistant?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 30% 24 rebounds 12 offensive just 4 t/o!! 14 assists on 14 fgs made! 

Hinrich 9
JYD, gill 8

Davis 8 rebounds, JYD 6 Curry 4. 

Blzers 40% 13 t/o

Randolph 7 pts.


----------



## dkg1 (May 31, 2002)

Well guys, I have things to do. Have a good one. Hopefully we can hang on and pull this one out. Have a safe trip RLucas.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry & Crawford: 2-11 FGs, 4 points.

Just some more evidence showing that Kirk is the Bulls' best player.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> It's probably been asked a million times already, rlucas, but what do you do? And can I be your assistant?


I manage a hedge fund for the Soros foundation. Started about 8 months ago. I was retired for 2 years after selling a trading software to GS. But when you get a call from George Soros, you dont say no. I also work part time as a scout for an unnamed basketball team collecting film and watching obscure players. That team is NOT the bulls. I just started doing that last Jan so its been a year.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>dkg1</b>!
> Well guys, I have things to do. Have a good one. Hopefully we can hang on and pull this one out. Have a safe trip RLucas.


thanks


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Curry & Crawford: 2-11 FGs, 4 points.
> 
> Just some more evidence showing that Kirk is the Bulls' best player.


its not even close anymore
consistency is the key to his game. He is leading us in pts, assts, taking and making shots. and the best part of his game is that when there is a loose ball, he gets it. Everytime. We lucked into him


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

BasketballBoards.net > Central Division > Chicago Bulls
Users Browsing Forum: (chifaninca, C.C.C.P*, dkg1, rlucas4257, Wynn*, hoops*, L.O.B, Fizer Fanatic, Crawscrew*, victor_vc, ez8o5, Darius Miles Davis, RoRo, DaFuture, badfish, arenas809*, andras*, Brian34Cook, Genuine Article, futuristxen, Kobe4King, VincentVega, Chicago N VA, Bolts, girlygirl, infamous, mizenkay*, truebluefan*)


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Sounds awesome, rlucas. Congrats.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Sounds awesome, rlucas. Congrats.


lots of traveling. and juggling sometimes. the good things are the european games i scout are all weekend games for the most part. But my fiancee would like me to re-retire. but its hard being 30 and retired. Sitting on a beach for 2 years and going to musuems just bored me to death after awhile


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> Curry & Crawford: 2-11 FGs, 4 points.
> 
> Just some more evidence showing that Kirk is the Bulls' best player.


Without a doubt, Kirk is our best player right now and has been for a while.

However, I honestly believe that it wouldn't take much for most better than average players to be the best player on the Bulls. We just seem to have some terribly underacheiving players.

Realistically, right now, JYD, Davis and even Dupree are our next set of "prime time" players.

Crawford and Curry are way too inconsistent. Chandler has E-Rob disease and the put and 8 X 10 of Fizer where he used to sit so the team remembers he's still there.

Very disheartening.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

If Hinrich is our best player.. 

The Bulls must really suck!


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> but its hard being 30 and retired. Sitting on a beach for 2 years and going to musuems just bored me to death after awhile


Yeah, that must totally suck.


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey Rlucas, do your travels ever take you to Hungary? I imagine so since Soros is Hungarian. My business partner there used to room with his son.

Bball is huge there. Lots of streetball action. A lot of the Serbs come up and jam with us from time to time. Sad story: buddy of mine got a ball signed by the entire Yugoslavian national basketball team. Took it out the next day and balled with it on the playground. When I asked him what the hell he was doing, he said he didn't care since they were a bunch of nobodies. :krazy: 

By the way, Hungarian women are the HOTTEST!!! Bar none.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> If Hinrich is our best player..
> 
> The Bulls must really suck!


Same can be said about a multitude of players/teams. Get over it. Hinrich is legit.


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> lots of traveling. and juggling sometimes. the good things are the european games i scout are all weekend games for the most part. But my fiancee would like me to re-retire. but its hard being 30 and retired. Sitting on a beach for 2 years and going to musuems just bored me to death after awhile


One hobby you must pick up, with all of your traveling, is scuba diving. It's a whole different world. Since you have conquered this one, congrats you officially live the life we all read about, you only have two choices.....Space, not very practical and scuba diving.....a world with unending adventure and beauty. Plus, there are no cell phones or e-mails down below.

Have a safe trip!


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Same can be said about a multitude of players/teams. Get over it. Hinrich is legit.


Never said he was not legit.. 

But let's be real.. he's not ALL-star like you all make him out to be


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Woods hits jumper 41-39 Bulls

Gill misses, AD rebounds. Jamal hits a three!! 44-39. 

Damon misses shot rebound Gill, Jamal quick shot and misses, rebound Stepenia. foul JYD

Woods hits 15 ft jumper 44-41

Davis offensive foul. 

Steal by JYD

JYD fouled by Randolph


----------



## badfish (Feb 4, 2003)

Yeah, Hinrich is legit. Even when he makes mistakes, he always seems to make up for it in no time with a play on the other end.

Really needs to break down the offense a bit better though. I wouldnt mind him driving a bit more also.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>VincentVega</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, that must totally suck.


It was great. But I just felt like I had something more to accomplish. i was lucky. I sold out of the internet craze within 3 months of the top. GS kind of got snookered. To put it bluntly. Taking a couple of years off got me off an edge that I had, relaxed me some. but working for a legend like Soros fulltime was just to big a deal to turn down. Plus doing some work on european prospects and getting to watch ball over here for free was a great opportunity. Even if the pay is next to nothing. Its been cool seeing the game here, which is very differently then the college game or pro game. In fact, Kirk would fit in very well with what they do in europe. though he plays better defense.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Gill misses. Portland rebounds. Randolph fouls Davis. Bulls ball. 

Crawford hits 46-41. T/o Cheeks 

Nice to see Jamal hit a couple of shots.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>chifaninca</b>!
> 
> 
> One hobby you must pick up, with all of your traveling, is scuba diving. It's a whole different world. Since you have conquered this one, congrats you officially live the life we all read about, you only have two choices.....Space, not very practical and scuba diving.....a world with unending adventure and beauty. Plus, there are no cell phones or e-mails down below.
> ...


i did it some in hawaii. but i have a slight fear of the water, slight, that makes it a little tough. My thing next week is learning to ski. I got a lodge in Zermat Switzerland and I am taking my fiancees family down there for 2 or 3 days. I have never seen the Matterhorn


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

I just logged in. Why isnt Sheed playing? Trade?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i dont think you can win with Kirk as your #1 guy. But he could be a legit #2 guy. If San Antonio could win a title with Parker, who i think is very good, as their second player, we certainly can do worse then Kirk. But we lucked into this kid. I doubt Pax and BC knew anything about what they were getting when they drafted this kid. Lucky us however. Even the sun shines on a dogs *** sometimes (from white men cant jump)


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> 
> 
> I manage a hedge fund for the Soros foundation. Started about 8 months ago. I was retired for 2 years after selling a trading software to GS. But when you get a call from George Soros, you dont say no. I also work part time as a scout for an unnamed basketball team collecting film and watching obscure players. That team is NOT the bulls. I just started doing that last Jan so its been a year.


The Knicks?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

McGinnis fouled by Crawford. 
46-42
46-43

Crawford misses jumper, OOB to Bulls. 

Hinrich misses a three, woods rebounds. Randolph, ng, rebound Gill. 

Woods foul. 

Crawford down the lane and scores. 48-43, a floater

Damon hits for two. 48-45

Crawford hits again! 50-45. uh-oh

Steal by Hinrich. Crawofrd misses from outside. OOB to Bulls.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> i dont think you can win with Kirk as your #1 guy. But he could be a legit #2 guy. If San Antonio could win a title with Parker, who i think is very good, as their second player, we certainly can do worse then Kirk. But we lucked into this kid. I doubt Pax and BC knew anything about what they were getting when they drafted this kid. Lucky us however. Even the sun shines on a dogs *** sometimes (from white men cant jump)


I think Ginobili was that #2 guy.


----------



## Chicago N VA (Oct 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> I just logged in. Why isnt Sheed playing? Trade?


Rumor mill has it as - pending trade?


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> The Knicks?


i cant say.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chicago N VA</b>!
> 
> But let's be real.. he's not ALL-star like you all make him out to be


Not yet.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> I think Ginobili was that #2 guy.


i think Kirk can measure up to manu too. But i think last year was more Parker. This year its definetely Manu


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Damon misses, rebound by gill. Crawford to Gill for two 52-45!

Gill tries to steal but his line. Anderson no good AD rebounds. 

JYD blocked by D Davis. 

Crawford jumper, no good. rebound portland

Anderson hits from 17 52-47

Steal, Anderson for two and fouled by AD 52-49 ft good
52-50

Gill hits jumper 54-50


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Randolph NG crawford rebound, Gill ng

Randolph NG . Rebound bulls. 

Gill NG bulls get ball back, t/o


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 6-17 this quarter 35%. 
Portland 5-12 42% 

Crawford is 4-8 9 pts this quarter.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

rlucas, is it safe to say you are millonaire? I think so. And Im sure you have *********************** many hot chicks around the world as you travelled.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

JYD scoop lay up 56-50 bulls

Patterson fouled by dupree. 

Anderson misses jumper, OOB to Portland

Anderson misses, 24 seconds.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Welcome back to Earth, Zach!!!

Whats wrong with Zach as of late??


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> rlucas, is it safe to say you are millonaire? I think so. And Im sure you have *********************** many hot chicks around the world as you travelled.


i have money. i wont deny that. Before I met my fiancee, I did very well with the women. But we have been together for 18 months and happily so. but i cant say i havent been tempted. Australian women apparently love black men.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Dupree loses ball 

Foul On JC

Anderson hits ft. 56-51. 
56-52. 

Damon steals ball. Stepenia dunks. 56-54

Dupree hits shot 58-54

Anderson misses, JYD rebounds

Crawford misses a bomb, reb. portland. Damon scores 58-56

Curry misse Davis rebounds damon NG, JYD rebounds and throws the ball at buzzer, NG. 58-56 Bulls.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crowd booed curry on last miss

Bulls 8-21 38 in the third 33% for game
Portland 7-18 39% 40% for game


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Curry intimadated by Stepania :laugh:


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

im getting very impatient with Curry. if i were GM, only one guy would be safe, and that would be kirk. everyone would be available to trade


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Come on Dupree, 7 more points to go!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> Come on Dupree, 7 more points to go!!!!!!!!!!!


I was waiting for that!


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rlucas4257</b>!
> im getting very impatient with Curry. if i were GM, only one guy would be safe, and that would be kirk. everyone would be available to trade


This is not the moment to trade Curry. Now, if you are Dallas or some team with the need for a big man, its time to call Paxson.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls had zero fts in third! 

McGinnis hits 

Hinrich for two 60-58

Patterson scores, foul on JYD 60-60
misses ft, JYD rebounds

Curry blocked by D Davis. 
:no: 

JYD misses Stepenia rebounds. Mcginnis scores 62-60 Blazers, T/o Bulls 10:20


----------



## ShakeTiller (Oct 13, 2003)

> Not yet.


I believe you meant to say, "not ever."


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>curry_52</b>!
> 
> 
> This is not the moment to trade Curry. Now, if you are Dallas or some team with the need for a big man, its time to call Paxson.


Id agree. we cant look like we are desperate to trade


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

Curry is 1-9.

That's horrible.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

sit Curry down!! If he can do it for Jamal, he can do it for Eddy. This is terrible basketball by Eddy.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Curry 1-9 against Stepania, Dale Davis and co. Too bad the Blazers didnt play Slavko Vranes, he could have had a carrer night against Soft Eddy.


----------



## VincentVega (Oct 12, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>ShakeTiller</b>!
> 
> I believe you meant to say, "not ever."


A for effort, D for delivery.


----------



## TomBoerwinkle#1 (Jul 31, 2002)

Bill Walton: "Cookies are for closers only!!!" Kind of sums up our season so far. Directed at R.Jeff, but still applies, in a very painful way.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

How would you feel if you were Marcus Fizer and see this embarrasing, out of shape Curry playing 20 minutes? 

:upset:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Illegal defense on Portland. 

Crawford hits ft. 62-61 portland. 

Crawford hits jumper 63-62 bulls. 

Anderson hits jumper 64-63. 

Hinrich misses, rebound DD

DD fouled. Hinrich foul

Curry out! AD in. 

DD ft, good 65-63 Portland
66-63

AD fouled by DD

Steal by damon

Foul on Dupree. DD misses jumper, AD rebounds...foul. Anderson knocked Dupree down

Hinrich misses on drive Patterson rebounds. 

Damon misses lay up DD rebounds, scores! 68-63

Dupree misse rebounds portland Patterson rebounds, foul Hinirch


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Blazers had 13 t/o first half. Just three the second half. 

Bulls 32% for the game.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Stepenia ng, Davis rebounds foul on Stepenia

Crawford loses ball. OOB to bulls. AD misses, patterson rebounds. 

Damon throws ball away

AD foul. Moving screen

Mcginnis hits 12 ft shot. 70-63

AD misses, stepenia rebounds. AD foul and technical

Damon hits ft 71-63. 
Stepenia FTA misses
misses AD rebounds. 

Dupree air ball portland rebounds. McGinnis misses. OOB to Bulls


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford long three...was fouled. 
71-64
Dupree out gill in
Misses second ft
71-65

Stepenia for two. 73-65

AD blocked, patterson rebounds

Damon hits, but offensive foul! Hinrich takes charge,

4:02 left. 73-65 Blazers


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

> Hinrich takes charge,


Where are you Happygrinch? Are you seeing this?!?!?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Bulls 2-11 18% in 4th bulls 31% for game



Blazers 7-12 58% in 4th


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Hinrich blocked, JYD rebounds and scores

Damon for two 75-67

Crawford misses, reb, Blazers, patterson misses. 

JYD fouled. 75-68
75-69

Patterson dunks 77-69

JYD misses rebounds misses, stepenia rebounds

Damon ng, oob to bulls.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Blazers defeated us without Rasheed and, practically, without Randolph. 

"History in the making"

:laugh:


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Jamal for two 77-71

McGinnis hits 79-71

Crawford misses rebounds Damon

DD misses and Davis rebounds, fouled hard by dupree. Flagrant foul. ft...good 80-71
81-71 Blazers get ball. 

Foul on Gill. 
Anderson ft...82-71
83-71

Davis loses ball OOB

Hinrich steals, gill for two 83-73

Foul Hinrich


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Anderson 1-2, 84-73, T/o Bulls.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Haven’t see that game, how was “fat potential” ? He played only 12 min ?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

Crawford for three 84-76

Foul dupree 41.7 seconds left. 
Anderson ft 85-76
86-76

Hinrich misses rebound portland, foul 28.2 seconds left

Anderson ft 87-76
misses

Crawford misses dupree tip is good. 87-78

Game over


----------



## Lusty RaRue (Sep 9, 2003)

Phoenix, Miami and now Portland.
3 stinkers in a row. Moving in the wrong direction.


----------



## fl_flash (Aug 19, 2002)

Crawford sits or Crawford plays. Does it really matter? This is one bad basketball team.

On the bright side I'm 4-1 for the ribs!


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

6 points from our 2 centers ain't gonna get it done.


----------



## curry_52 (Jul 22, 2002)

Looks like Ronald Dupree future may be outside the NBA. I can already picture him as Ronald McDonald.


----------



## Darius Miles Davis (Aug 2, 2002)

No link yet, but someone on the Portland board of realgm says they have info that the trade is Doleac and Van Horn for Sheed.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

What's up with Hinrich's disappearing act after the first qtr of each game lately?

Oh well....another stinker.

The only time the bulls looked decent was when Crawford had that little run in the 3rd qtr. After that...

We never lost a game going in to the 4th qtr with the lead @ the UC last year. 

Its the complete opposite this season....we lose every game with the lead in the final 12 mins.

Thats the only area where we miss Jalen Rose - crunch time at home.


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

Looks like Crawdaddy was the *only* one who could shoot for a decent percentage tonight. I must've jinxed the big fellas with all my going on on the other thread.....

Sorry.

But I am kicking but in the Rib contest!!!


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

hinrich 4/14 fg today. shooting less than 40% for 4 straight games.


----------



## ShakeTiller (Oct 13, 2003)

> What's up with Hinrich's disappearing act after the first qtr of each game lately?


This has been going on for some time now, although it used to be more of first half/second half fall off. It's getting worse.

The answer is that at this point in the season nobody in the NBA plays any defense early in games; they are pacing themselves. Hinrich runs around like a rarely let out caged animal and scores some points in transition early. Then the defense clamps down and he becomes pretty much worthless except as a spot up three point shooter.

It's nice that Skiles is trying to build up his confidence, but if that's the Bulls best player . . . .


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

I thought he started hitting the wall several games ago.

Isn't this about the time last year that we gave Jay a 'mental break' stint on IR?


----------



## robert60446 (Nov 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>fl_flash</b>!
> Crawford sits or Crawford plays. Does it really matter? This is one bad basketball team.
> 
> On the bright side I'm 4-1 for the ribs!


Exactly…we are doomed. And this time it is official…:laugh:


----------



## Wynn (Jun 3, 2002)

About the only silver lining to this cloud was seeing the Clipp crush the Raptor.

Players of the game?

Toronto -- *Jalen Rose*
LaClipp -- *Elton Brand*

Incidentally, I trudged on over to the Indiana site and they beat Dallas.

Player of the game?

Indiana -- *Ron Artest*

Milwaukee beat Miami handily, 103-94.

Player of the game?

Milwaukee -- *Toni Kukoc*

I'm holding out for *Brad Miller* tonight in Sacto!

I don't know why other GMs aren't knocking down Pax's door for more trades.


----------



## hoops (Jan 29, 2003)

i think skiles is to blame for some of hinrich shooting woes. u don't play a rookie who plays both ends of the court that many minutes. noticed how most of hinrich's missed shot came during 3rd n 4th period quarters? u can see he just didn't have any gas left for O.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>GB</b>!
> I thought he started hitting the wall several games ago.


I agree. He's been looking fatigued since as far back as the last saturday WGN game.

He needs the all-star break in the worst way. If Skiles doesn't lay off of him a little bit, he's going to get injured.


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Darius Miles Davis</b>!
> 
> 
> Where are you Happygrinch? Are you seeing this?!?!?


did the bulls win?>


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

No. the bulls lost.

Portland 87
Bulls 78.

rasheed didn't even play


----------

